# Paint



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a wicked idea for a themed tank. I'm going to need to make some of my own ornaments for it. I was wondering who has experience with painting ornaments for an aquarium and what kinds of paints would be safe.

I was thinking something along the lines of non-toxic acrylic modelling paints.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 18, 2011)

Hmm
there are 2 basic types of paints : 
Water based which would break down in time under water. 
Oil based which has paint thinner in it.... 
There is plastic enamel paint which would stand up for a time under water but would still break down in about 6 months time. I have worked in a paint store and there is nothing I would recommend for under water use envolving animals. The plastic enamel can be used on a bathtub for roughly 6 months before it starts to break down and needs to be replaced which is the best under water product available to consummers but being a mix of oil paint and poly urethane I would not recommend using were animals are drinking or living in water in contact with it continuesly. There is also a 2 part epoxy for bathtubs but it is difficult to work with and would probably release toxins into the water column as well. The 2 part epoxy only comes in bathtub colours( white, bone, off white etc..) Hope that helps. 
Sunshine


----------



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

That's odd, all those resin ornaments you see in fish stores are painted, I figure there must be some sort of clear coat you can put on them to seal the paint in and would not be water soluble.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 18, 2011)

The manufactorers may have access to something we dont. or they are using some sort of lacquer or shellac. I am not sure if either of those products would be ok or not. They may also be using some sort of stain. Like a vegetable based stain. Either lacquer or shellac is from a beetle so that may be safe Im not sure, and I always mix up the 2 since they are not used for diy very often anymore. But thats what i would look into. Hmm maybe a thin coat of aquarium silicone over top would work as well?? It dries clear. Ill have to look at some ornaments next time I go in. I dont have any ornaments lol. All I have is clay pots plants and driftwood and rocks( mostly lava). They might be pre colouring the clay before drying it as well. Im jumping all over the place hopefully I make sense need to go get some sleep lol . Good luck in your project. 
Sunshine


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

aquarium silicone would be my first and pretty much only choice for the tank.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Any paint safe for a crib should be safe in the tank. This would be probably some form of polyurethane. Fusion has also been used safely but I have only seen it in spray form. Whether it is safe or not, the problem may come that it will eventually lose it's adhesion and start coming off. It probably depends on what you are painting as to how well it will adhere.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

You can try marine epoxy and they are non toxic when hardened. I know a few friends who build 500+gal tanks from plywood and glass in the front. The plywoods are painted with these marine epoxy and it's been running for over 5 years.


----------

